# He's finally home!



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, it was love at first sight for my hub, I think. He held him all the way home on a 3 hr car ride. He has decided that Nickel is his favorite name, so that's what he shall be.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is adorable! CONGRATULATIONS! It appears he is going to be a really awesome shade of silver when he is done clearing!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh he is absolutely beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

What a cutie he is ! Congratulations !


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful pup! Nickel is a gorgeous color! Congratulations!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We think he is going to be a beautiful color too, Arreau!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

he is soooo cute!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Aawwww... what a pretty poodle!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Love the name. Congratulations!


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Extremely adorable! Congratulations to you and Nickel. I know you will spoil him rotten.

And may I just say that your husband is one handsome dude? He gives Liam Neeson a run for the money. ^_^


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

Aw, he's adorable. Congrats! What a gorgeous color he is / will be!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats on one GORGEOUS little one!!! Love the color, LOVE the name!


----------



## John Rambo (Feb 27, 2011)

he is adorable.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

He's precious. I love baby faces!!!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats what a cutie,to bad about the MPS syndrome looks like you got a bad case LOL....I have not found a cure for it yet,nor have many others here looks like you will be suffering with the rest of us


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Nickel jr.~


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

what color will he clear to? is there a standard, ie when they are this silver at this ag ethen they will for sure be very light when adult? etc?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I can totally understand your husband's reaction. Nickel is a beauty!


----------



## Mimir (Feb 12, 2011)

Handsome!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations, what a lovely puppy!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

robin said:


> Extremely adorable! Congratulations to you and Nickel. I know you will spoil him rotten.
> 
> And may I just say that your husband is one handsome dude? He gives Liam Neeson a run for the money. ^_^


I'll be sure and pass that along to him! Been married 20 years and I still think he's handsome too. :wink:


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

ItzaClip said:


> what color will he clear to? is there a standard, ie when they are this silver at this ag ethen they will for sure be very light when adult? etc?


We hope that he will clear like his dam... she is a very platinum shade of silver. I don't have a pic of her but I do have one of her full sister. Excuse the poor quality... This was his aunt Dolly at a playgroup last year; and yes that is Dante with his tongue hanging out!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish my Nickel will clear to a platinum too. Oh well, we will see....


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

I think your Nickel is absolutely adorable schnauzerpoodle! I can't wait to see what he looks like when he's done clearing. How old is he now?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Dante's Mom said:


> I think your Nickel is absolutely adorable schnauzerpoodle! I can't wait to see what he looks like when he's done clearing. How old is he now?


He just turned one 2 wks ago.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

eee super duper cute!!!


----------

